# RIP Sweet Pretty, Lexus



## msellehcar (Aug 6, 2017)

This dog taught me how much you can truly love a dog. She taught us how loyal a dog can be to those she loves.

Her passing was unexpected and very fast... and left a crater in our hearts. She was a beloved, treasured member of the family. She was unique and special and .. she was just one of those "once in a lifetime" dogs. 

RIP Sweet Pretty. I miss you so much.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## msellehcar (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you. I'm grateful to have a place that I can express my sadness and people will understand.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

msellehcar said:


> Thank you. I'm grateful to have a place that I can express my sadness and people will understand.


Sorry for your loss. She was a beauty.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

What nice photos to remember the good days with. We all understand the jolt it is when our beloved shepherd is gone..the empty napping spot and the lonely leash. Keep tissues handy for the next few days.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Lexi. The pictures show her beauty and sweetness, Take care.


----------



## msellehcar (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you all. Your words are very much appreciated.


----------



## Beachlover (Jul 2, 2017)

I am so sorry for your lost! She looked like such a pretty girl. Keep klenexs around for days.....I know even almost 4 months later....I still get tears in my eyes looking at Maxes grave. Just remember the good times. We can now laugh at the funny things he used to do. Hang in there....time really does help. ?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My sincere sympathy for your loss!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lexus. She will always be in your heart. No words can even begin to take pain away but there is comfort when people understand the loss of such a great friend and family member.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog. Hang in there - they are always with us in the end.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, what a beautiful girl. I had a white German Shepherd named Benny, she looks like him :frown2:he passed 5 years ago...Hang in there.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I hope with time the wonderful memories will bring you much joy and help to comfort your broken heart. Take care. RIP Lexus.


----------



## msellehcar (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you all so very much. It reminds me of that country song that the chorus says.... this one's... gonna hurt you... for a long, long time... 

Your support and kind words help. Thank you. I keep wondering how long I will feel.. "shocked" that she is gone.


----------

